# BigBudz White Widow/Ice grow



## bigbudz (Apr 17, 2006)

Well today officially starts my grow of the White Widow and Ice. I gotlotsa love from the Germination Fairy, as all 6 of my seeds sprouted in 48 hours or less... So I guess it's time to say... Let the Grow Begin!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 17, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Well today officially starts my grow of the White Widow and Ice. I gotlotsa love from the Germination Fairy, as all 6 of my seeds sprouted in 48 hours or less... So I guess it's time to say... Let the Grow Begin!


Outstanding! BigBudz.

I just happen to have the same seeds and haven't planned them into a grow yet. It'll be very interesting to follow your grow.

The best of luck to you.


----------



## Lysergic420 (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice, BigBudz. Can't wait to see how it goes. Good luck


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Bigbudz, how very exciting...may all your new babies be daughters!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2006)

*Whats up bigbudz. Nice strains. Glad to here you have some new family members. Hope everything works out for ya this time around. Good luck to you on the rest of your grow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 18, 2006)

And shes up and running again....you can't hold this one down....good to see you not wasting any time ....grow on


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 19, 2006)

lets see pics!!


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 20, 2006)

K, here's some pics, the whole tub, then one of my WW and the third is my Ice.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 20, 2006)

green juju comein your way. Can't wait to see that ICE. from the pics I seen of it, it looks really cool.


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats on your new kids.... may they grow to be fine young ladies...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

yes!!  I'm with Mutt on this....can't wait to see the ICE 

Grow on


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 20, 2006)

that is so sweet Bigbudz  Hope the "grow gods'" bless your babies and make them girls as well! God I love babies!


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok I'm freakin out just a tad... had a power outage today, out for well over 12 hours... so my question is, this early in veg. will my plants be ok? They don't seem to be drooping or anything, I'm just worried it may have stressed them or it might have damaged them. Any answers to ease my mind would be much appreciated! I'll post some pics in a few hours once the lights have warmed back up.


----------



## mountain (Apr 27, 2006)

They should be fine. Just think of it as a cloudy day. Maybe they'll warn their sisters not take the light we give them for granted, and grow twice as strong when there on,haha.
May Shiva bless us all!


----------



## bigbudz (May 3, 2006)

So, I realize I haven't been posting as much as I should, or as much as I did with my last grow, but I think it's because I'm still a little discouraged from what happened to my last grow. Right now I'm at 2 weeks into my grow of White Widow and Ice plants. I had the lil mishap with the electricity being out for 12+ hours, which they seem to be recovering nicely from, but other than that things have went smoothly. Here's a couple of pics of them today, a couple look a lil sickly.. due to the light problem, but they are growing and getting bushier every day. The first single plant is an Ice, the other two are White Widows.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

Good to see you posting again....i was just wondering about you and what was happening


----------



## bigbudz (May 4, 2006)

It's nice to be back Seems like my plants are a few days behind my last grow, I'm guessing it's because of my light problem, but all is well now in the land of growing Hope they take off here soon so I can post new pics!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

Hi Bigbudz, its nice to see one of the girls back  How old did you say your plants were? I just posted new pics of mine from this morning to compare with. Since started transplanting them into 5 gallon buckets a couple at a time, they're growing out of control! They're all about the same size. Welcome back!


----------



## bigbudz (May 7, 2006)

Here we are at day 19 after germination. Everything is looking really great so far, all the little problems I had seemed to be worked out. They're starting to really take off, gettin new leaves almost daily. I have one runt in the bunch, she's an Ice plant, the hubby accidently broke her root when she was a few days old, but seems to have made a wonderful recovery and has roots growing every which way. All the others seem to be doing very very great as well. Here's a few pics for you all to enjoy


----------



## pufindo (May 8, 2006)

lookin good! does anyone know where i can find any ice seeds? a site that i  will actually get them???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2006)

*Whats up bigbudz. Your babies are looking great. Can't wait to see some buds on those babies. Looking great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!  lookin great bigbudz


----------



## bigbudz (May 11, 2006)

Seem to have really taken off over the past couple days, growing a new set of leaves a day.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*Looking great bigbudz. I see you have been taking great care in those little ladies. They seem to be taking right off. Great job. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

they are looking awesome BigBudz....great work


----------



## Insane (May 12, 2006)

Very nice lookin plants there bigbudz, can't wait to see them in a few more weeks


----------



## bigbudz (May 12, 2006)

Ok so I'm lookin at my plants tonight, and I notice (and not for the first time) that one of my Ice plants is grown twice the size as all the rest of my plants. It's like a genetic freak of a plant... and I love it!! All my other plants are taller but don't have as many leaves as this one Ice plant... I call her the Ice Queen... anywho... she's already gettin new leaves coming out from the base of my first sets of leaves... none of my other plants have any of those yet. She has like 8 sets of secondary leaves comin in. Here's a couple pics of her and a couple pics of one of my other plants so you can see the difference that I'm talking about.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 13, 2006)

*You are doing an outstanding job with those babies bigbudz. They look very happy and are only gonna get bigger. How do they say it The Bigger The Better. I think that works in this case.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 13, 2006)

damn fine job BigBudz.....your ladies are so pretty and happy....and you gotta love those mutant ones


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2006)

Hey BigBudz, those plants are looking real good. Nice healthy color and growth. Congrats!

Are you going to take cuttings and sex them or are you just going to let them go until you see them in flowering?

How big are you going to let them get before you flower?


----------



## bigbudz (May 14, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey BigBudz, those plants are looking real good. Nice healthy color and growth. Congrats!
> 
> Are you going to take cuttings and sex them or are you just going to let them go until you see them in flowering?
> 
> How big are you going to let them get before you flower?


 
I'm not going to take any cuttings from them to sex them, I'm just going to wait until I see it in flowering. But once sexed, I am going to take some clones.

Most of the plants are ready to be flowered, I am waiting on my runt of the group to grow 2 more sets of leaves before I put them into flowering. I figure it's not going to hurt the other plants being in vegetation for a few extra days. Will probably start flowering middle of next week.


----------



## Insane (May 14, 2006)

Great lookin plants bigbudz, those are some happy little bushes!


----------



## bigbudz (May 15, 2006)

Well I've decided to start flowering my plants tomorrow. Gonna flush out the tub tonight, put in new nutrients and get these babies sexed! And in honor and appreciation of my pal Pranic, my first female will be named after her


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*Sounds like a great plan bigbudz. Cant wait to see some bud on those ladies.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

Awesome job Bigbudz, my hat is off to you! As i'm finding out...this ain't so easy. Congratulations on the wonderful job you have done so far. Your plants could kick my plants ass!  Happy flowering!


----------



## bigbudz (May 17, 2006)

And so the first day of flowering began... and I have to say my girls were lookin extremely gorgeous when i turned the lights off... even my runts have turned out to be quite the lookers! I'm gettin excited, a couple of my Ice plants already are covered in white at the top part of the stalks. Here they are before flowering began... what a wonderful day!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*Looking good bigbudz. Isn't growing fun? I just love it. Gotta tell ya your ladies are looking very happy. Nice and green ready to show off them frosty flowers.  *


----------



## chong420 (May 17, 2006)

what up bigbudz..those are some nice plants bro..how long have you been growing hydro?  i'd like to give i a go, but it looks complicated..


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

your plants look so happy....great job


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 17, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> And so the first day of flowering began...I'm gettin excited, a couple of my Ice plants already are covered in white at the top part of the stalks.


Awww Jeeezzzzz man! Those beautiful ladies! I'm a sucker for a gorgeous female. Makes me want em.

Damn Great lookin batch man!


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

Looks great bigbudz, can't wait to see those ladies in a few weeks


----------



## bigbudz (May 18, 2006)

After the first 24 hours of flowering, I can already tell the ladies are lovin the HPS light. I'm amazed at how much these girls can grow in a matter of hours. The stalks are really starting to thicken up a lot. Lotsa green


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

Hi Bigbudz...wow for starting at close to the same time, I'm amazed at the difference. Your plants look so controlled where as mine are...well, not. How much yield do hope to get from them? My plants don't even have alternating nodes and they're becoming monsters. The 18/6 was recommended by one of the guys (I can't remember which). I had them 24/7 til I transplanted them, then went to 16/8 but 2 of them started to flower so i had to adjust. The kinks seem to have been worked out. Hopefully I'll be smoking shortly after you I can't wait to see pics of your "flowers"


----------



## bigbudz (May 18, 2006)

I'm not really sure how much yeild to expect. This is gonna be my first plants that get past 2 weeks of flowering... so i'm not sure what to expect. Hopefully I gets lotsa yeild and will be in the green for a while! I'll keep ya posted with pics. I am having so much fun with this grow, just watching them get bigger every day is so awesome.


----------



## bigbudz (May 19, 2006)

Ok I'm at my first hurdle with my plants. For some reason on 2 of my Ice plants, the top set of leaves have completely curled under. I read in the nutriet trouble shooting guide, that that means that there is too much nutrients. I havent' givin my plants any more nutrients since i flushed my tub 4 days ago. My lights were a little bit too close, had to move them up 2 inches or so. Would that cause my leaves to curl under like this? Here's a pic of each plant so you can see what I'm talking about. They're still a very nice green, not really yellow as the light would suggest.


----------



## bigbudz (May 21, 2006)

I'm pretty certain it wasn't the lights. The lights had been off, and had just came on 20 minutes prior to me noticing that the leaves had curled under. Today they are looking a lot better. The leaves that were curled are now almost completely uncurled. They grew so much since last night. They are getting huge now. Thanks for the help tho Biff, it was very much appreciated. I'm still not sure exactly what the problem was, but it seems to have worked itself out and they are looking quite gorgeous again today. My tallest plant is close to 20 inches tall. Here's some new pics that I just took. You can see the huge difference in just the past few days. I'm hopin to be able to sex them sometime soon, as I'd really like to start cloning.


----------



## Insane (May 21, 2006)

Hey bigbudz, those are some nice happy lookin plants!


----------



## bigbudz (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Insane I try to keep em happy, I don't like stressin em out too much, so I just do what i gotta do to em, and let em do their own thing. They're gonna hate me when I start cloning tho


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Thanks Insane I try to keep em happy, I don't like stressin em out too much, so I just do what i gotta do to em, and let em do their own thing. They're gonna hate me when I start cloning tho


*Looking good bigbudz. Glad to see you got the problem straightend out. Your babies are gonna love you for cloning them not hate you. Always think positive.  *


----------



## bigbudz (May 23, 2006)

These lil beauties are growin so fast!! My tallest plant grew another 2 inches over night. Still no signs of sex but I think I'll be able to tell any day now! There is such a huge difference in the pictures I'm taking on a day to day basis. You can actually see how much fuller they're getting every day. I'm gonna go ahead and flush out my tub once the lights come back on tonight, and raise my light a few more inches. I'll post some pics once I get them settled back into the tub and the lights have been on em for a while. Til then... Happy Growing!!


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

Nice lookin grow. Can't wait to see which ones are female.


----------



## bigbudz (May 23, 2006)

My lights are on, I'm checkin out the plants, and I notice lil balls at the top of one plants... It's either a male, or they're new leaves comin in, but they sure don't look like leaves.  This is my first time sexin plants, does it look like I have a male to you guys??


----------



## Insane (May 23, 2006)

Sorry to say BigBudz, but those look like balls to me. I'd wait a few more days to be sure, just to make sure they don't shoot out any white hairs. 

Keepin my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

chop chop bigbudz..that ones a boy.


----------



## bigbudz (May 23, 2006)

That's it, he's gone. It broke my heart to have to do it, but didn't want to chance it pollenating my other plants. Down to 2 White Widow, and 3 Ice plants. That one happened to be the tallest one that i had, 22 inches tall. RIP....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 23, 2006)

yeah the boys usually take off and get big fast....sucks having to always cut the biggest  

good luck with the rest being girls...i got my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## bigbudz (May 25, 2006)

Another freakin male... another white widow gone... I'm down to 1 White Widow, but still have all 3 Ice plants left. None of them have shown any signs of sex yet, which I'm praying is a good sign and they are all females. Here's a pic of my newest male, who is about to meet his fate with the green reaper. I've also included a pic of all my plants, so you can see how full and bushy they've become


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

I'm sorry about the males Bigbudz, I just went through the same thing.After that small emotional setback.....things will "pick up" again. Good luck on your ice ladies


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

*Sorry about the other male bigbudz but these things do happen. Did he meet his fate with the GREEN REAPER as stated. Off with his head as we say it at the Grunt household. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

Off with their heads! Off with their heads!   After the first one....the rest were easy


----------



## bigbudz (May 27, 2006)

Last White Widow grew balls on me too. This male plant already had 7 or 8 buds coming out of it.  So I guess this is now just Bigbuz Ice grow. Speakin of my Ice plants, I have 2 confirmed females  Here's a few pics of my Ice plants. The bushiest one has tons of bud sites. She's so full of nodes, it's awesome!!! Enjoy the pics


----------



## mcdillioh (May 27, 2006)

sorry about them widows. nice looking girls you have there.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 28, 2006)

*Damn bigbudz. It's a real bummer that all of your White Widow plants turned out to be males. Whats are the odds of that i wonder. Anyway atleast ya still got the Ice growing and it looks great.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Last White Widow grew balls on me too. This male plant already had 7 or 8 buds coming out of it.


Hey bigbudz, do you mean it was a hermie with male and female flowers? I'm not sure if you mean it had buds like female flowers or just meant male flowers.

If they were all hermies, maybe some sort of stress during vegging caused it.

Does anything that happened seem like that's possible? Even a partial light leak during flowering can cause this.


----------



## bigbudz (May 28, 2006)

I guess two of my white widow were hermies then. These had white buds coming out of bud sites. The one on top was pretty big for how old it was. The only thing I can think of that woulda caused this... and is prolly what it is, is when my lights went out for 12 hours early into the veg stage. I just find it strange that all of my White Widow bit the dust and none of my Ice did. I dunno, wish I had taken some closer pics now, hope to god I didn't kill a female  I'm gonna go through some recent pics see if i can find one that shows the buds.


----------



## bigbudz (May 28, 2006)

OK, I found one, this shows the bud on the top of the White Widow pretty well, you can see the balls on it as well.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2006)

I hope you're not seeing the new sprouts in the "V" of each side of the node as male flowers.

Am I not looking in the right spot?


----------



## bigbudz (May 28, 2006)

No, here's a better picture of the male flowers that I'm talking about...


----------



## bigbudz (May 29, 2006)

Stoney??? Please tell me I didn't kill 2 female white widows!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

can you get that pic bigger? it looks male to me....but the pic is kinda small


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 2, 2006)

I've weeded out all the male plants, which happened to be all 3 of my white widows, 2 were actually Hermies... But I still have all 3 Ice plants, and all 3 of them are females I can see pretty lil white buds starting to form. Here's some pics, week 2 into Flowering. The tallest plant has had a little bit of problems, think i've got them all worked out, as she's looking a lot better than she did a few days ago. And man lemme tell ya... they smell sooooo damn good!


----------



## fusible (Jun 2, 2006)

Whats up Bigbudz! You're plants look real good!!! I was wondering about that problem you were having with the tallest one, and your solution? It looks like Im having the same problem with my plants and needed some help.  Appreciate it...


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 2, 2006)

It was my nutrients... I had read the package wrong and put too much in... had to flush out my tub and give them new water and nutes. It's taken a couple of days for her to get used to the new level of nutes... but now she's taken off again and her leaves are looking so much better. She grows at least an inch a night, my lights were a little too close too, i try to keep them at 18 inches above the tops of my plants, was around 15 1/2. There is a sick plant trouble shooting guide on here, I'll see if I can find it for you. Are you growing in soil or with hydro??


----------



## fusible (Jun 2, 2006)

GLad to hear she's recovering. Right now Im growing in soil, my leaves were turning yellow like the lower ones on your tallest. I thought it was nute burn but I'm not so sure, because I haven't really been giving them back to back nute waterings....mostly giving them pH balanced water inbetween nutes....i water whenever the soil feels dry....i was giving them straight water for the past week or so and they haven't really shown signs of recovery...i'm starting to think maybe it was some sort of nute deficiency...i'm not sure but i need a solution...im already at day 15 flowering..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> I've weeded out all the male plants, which happened to be all 3 of my white widows, 2 were actually Hermies... But I still have all 3 Ice plants, and all 3 of them are females I can see pretty lil white buds starting to form. Here's some pics, week 2 into Flowering. The tallest plant has had a little bit of problems, think i've got them all worked out, as she's looking a lot better than she did a few days ago. And man lemme tell ya... they smell sooooo damn good!


*Whats up bigbudz. Your ladies are looking great. I cant believe how much they have changed since your last pics. Those ladies are really taking off. Your doing a great job. *


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks TBG!! Means a lot comin from you. I'm excited to see them getting as big as what they have... I'm really looking forward to seeing the buds come in.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 2, 2006)

Fusible?? Did you get the message I sent you, I sent you a couple links that will help you figure out exactly what's wrong with your plants, and how to fix it. Hope that helps ya!


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 7, 2006)

Just a lil bit of an update, I'm at 3 weeks into flowering and my girls are lookin awesome. I still only have a few buds startin to show, a little bit concerned about that. My tallest plant is almost 3 foot tall, and my others are around 26 inches in height. Here's the newest pics I have of them, I'll take some new ones tonight and post them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Just a lil bit of an update, I'm at 3 weeks into flowering and my girls are lookin awesome. I still only have a few buds startin to show, a little bit concerned about that. My tallest plant is almost 3 foot tall, and my other are around 26 inches in height. Here's the newest pics I have of them, I'll take some new ones tonight and post them


*Whats up bigbudz. Your ladies are looking great. Why are you concerned about your plants budding? *


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 7, 2006)

I just thought there'd be more buds than what there are at 3 weeks into flowering. I've never made it this far into a grow, so I'm still figuring out timelines and when things start happening. I guess I'm just a tad bit anxious to see these White Buds comin in.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> I just thought there'd be more buds than what there are at 3 weeks into flowering. I've never made it this far into a grow, so I'm still figuring out timelines and when things start happening. I guess I'm just a tad bit anxious to see these White Buds comin in.


*As Hick would say be patient grasshopper. At 3 weeks they are not much to look at but over the next few weeks you will see a big change. Looking foward to the next round of pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 7, 2006)

Big Budz,  you're fine!


----------



## Insane (Jun 7, 2006)

Those plants are lookin very nice Big Budz, just be patient and before you know it you'll be lookin at some nice big buds!!


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 7, 2006)

Tomorrow will be 3 weeks into flowering  I'm quite impressed with how much these little beauties are growing day to day. My tallest ice plant is 36 inches tall, the other two measure in at 24 and 25 inches. They seem to get taller and fuller every day. The smell is starting to get stronger and stronger... luckily I have my computer right by the closet, so all I gotta do is breathe in to smell them Here's some new pics I just took a few minutes ago. I'm running out of room to photograph em. They're gettin so big now, and I can only scoot back so far before i hit my desk. Here they are.... Enjoy!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

awesome job lady!   your girls are so happy....great job


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Cant wait to see the buds  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Bigbudz, looking nice, I'm 10 days into flowering I'll post some new pics to compare with tomorrow.   Can you smell the sweet smoke yet?


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 7, 2006)

Hell yes I can!!! My desk is right beside the closet (2ft), and it just sways that sweet smell my way.... I like my desk.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 7, 2006)

That sure beats where my desk sits Bigbudz...try by the kids bathroom and laundry room. Maybe I should move out to the garage.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, question for you guys. I'm wanting to switch my nutrients over from FloraMagic for veg... 10-8-18 to MaxiBloom for flowering... 5-15-14. I'm at 3 weeks into flowering right now. Is now a good time to go ahead and switch em? And if so, how should I do it? Gradually add it to the nutrients that are still in there now? Or do I just go ahead and flush my tub and start the MaxiBloom all at once?


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 9, 2006)

anyone???


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 9, 2006)

I have one of my best harvests brewing yet and I believe it's because I waited to switch nutrients until the plant started showing flowers.

Why was that? Well, because the plant is going through that massive stretch, it needs Nitrogen.  This is the foundation you lay your budlet house on!

The plant showed flowers right on schedule and they are nice full, strong. Lately I've had to tie up a few buds here 'n there, but that is not the stem's fault! 

Some people switch right when they change the light cycle and that does not make any sense to me.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Zarnon. I have buds showing now. Guess I'll go ahead and clean out my tub and add the new nutrients.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 10, 2006)

Just a lil bit of an update  I flushed my tub completely out tonight and fed my girls their new nutrients. They all have plenty of distinguishable white hairs so I'm 100% sure they're all females. Think I yanked the males out before they had a chance to do any kind of damage. My tallest plant now stands at 39 inches, and my other 2 are at around 31 inches. Losta growin over the past few days. Hopin to see them really take off over the next few days in the budding area. I'm at 3 1/2 weeks into flowering. So far so good... keepin my fingers crossed. Here's some new pics, Enjoy!!


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 11, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> K, here's some pics, the whole tub, then one of my WW and the third is my Ice.



What are they growing in??


----------



## Insane (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey there Bigbudz, those plants are lookin awesome, keep up the good work


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 11, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> What are they growing in??


 


I'm growing hydropically, have them in net pots and rockwool, covered in the grow rocks. I'm usin a bubbler on them, that seems to be really working well for me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2006)

*Bigbudz the ladies are looking nice and bushy. Can't wait for the buds on those ladies to get fat and frosty for ya. I will be watching.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 11, 2006)

looking good BigBudz....thanks for the nice pics


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

Dang Bigbudz....I know what you're going through. Its like you go out and see them in the morning and are absolutley amazed at how much they grow overnight. What exactly are these ladies up to when all the lights are out? Thats what i'd like to know.   Awsome plants BB, they're going to turn out so very sweet. Flower Power


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 11, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> I'm growing hydropically, have them in net pots and rockwool, covered in the grow rocks. I'm usin a bubbler on them, that seems to be really working well for me.


Thanks!


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 11, 2006)

Question for you master cloners here...I've been reading up on cloning for a few days now, cause I'm hoping to clone my plants tomorrow... BUT I read somewhere that you can only clone when plants are in Veg... that you're not supposed to clone them when you have them in Flowering. Is it not a good idea for me to clone these girls??


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 12, 2006)

Guess I need to keep readin up in other places. It's quite obvious I'm not going to get any help around here... Most of my questions go unanswered.


----------



## Hick (Jun 12, 2006)

sorry bigbuds for missng this. I AM NOT a hydro guy, but can say that cuttings from plants 4 weeks into flower, are going to be tougher to root and may take weeks to reveg.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 12, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Stoney??? Please tell me I didn't kill 2 female white widows!!!


Dude! I'm not exactly sure how, but I missed your post. Maybe one of those weird system glitches, (rule #1 in the Internet Business is to always blame the server first). I try to read every one of the new posts every day. I missed yours.

Hey, I couldn't tell with these old eyes if you had males goin there or not. I'll trust that you've seen enough pics of the different flowers to tell them apart.

If I'm in doubt, I let the male flowers mature until they show themselves as a "Head on a stalk".

The female flowers will always apear to "sit" on the branching. The males will always mature to a clear, bulb on a stalk type look. This can be seen long before the risk of pollen is present if the plant is checked daily.

Good luck to you bigbidz. I'll keep a sharper eye out for your posts.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 12, 2006)

I apologize for the touch of bitchiness in that last post of mine... Decided to go ahead and try cloning them. I have plenty of time to get them rooted and back into veg. No hurry there. I did go ahead and germinate 3 new WW seeds and some of the mystery strain that was sent with my order. No clue what they are. Again, I'm sorry, all of you are awesome here, I appreciate all the help you give not only to me but to others.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 14, 2006)

We're at day 28 of flowering. Things seem to be going pretty smoothly so far. The girls have adjusted nicely to their new nutrients. I'm starting to see more and more buds coming on a daily basis, but they're still really small. My girls  keep getting an inch or so taller every day, so I'm beginning to wonder if they're ever going to stop growing in height. My tallest plant stands at 43 inches (which btw, is taller than my daughter)  and the other two at 37ish. The two fullest plants had to be tied down, they started getting top heavy. I do have one concern with them though, the two biggest plants' bottom leaves are starting to dry out and fall off... Is that normal? and if not, what should I do about it?? Here's some new pics... The last one is of a bud, but it's kinda fuzzy...Enjoy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

*Whats going on bigbudz. I see your ladies are still stretching on ya. They will stop soon. IMO it's normal for some of the older bottom leaves to die off as the plant matures. It happens to mine all the time. *


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry I missed that... 

Yeah dude,  you are supposed to clone in veg. 

DUH, wish I'd read that!!  I am a new cloner as well and took all my clones in flower.

Now what happened... ahhh.. they all turned out ok.  They went from flower to veg and back to flower again.  

When they hit that second flower they tweaked out for a few weeks putting out weird leaves, but now have fully recovered.  

Sooooo,  next time I'll do 'er the 'normal' way,  but I'm not sure I'm gonna suffer any for doing it this way.

I'll let ya know,  but so far from my end I'd say not to worry.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 17, 2006)

so, i turn my lights on tonight, and one of my plants, the runt, is completely fallen over onto it's side. Not exactly sure why, cause it was fine when the lights went off this morning. I had to tie her up and pray for the best. Seems like she's starting to perk up a little bit, but i'm kinda dumbfound as to what happened to her. Ph is at 6.0, temps are fine, water temp is fine, nutes are fine... any ideas what would make a plant just fall over like that? It's not like she's top heavy, she's the smallest of all 3 plants and theres just a few bud sites on her up at the top. The other 2 are perfectly fine tho.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 17, 2006)

One more question... I'm using FloraBloom as my nutes. Is that alright by itself or should I be adding something to them? Seems like it's taking forever for the buds to actually be visable... 4 weeks into flowering you should see noticable buds, right?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Bigbudz, I started flowering on May 24th ish so heres what mine look like at 31/2 weeks.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, then something is obviously going on with my plants. They look NOTHING like that... you can't even see the buds unless you're right up on them. I do know that they're all females though, as you can see the white hairs everywhere on them, no signs of little balls, so i don't believe they're hermies. I wonder what's going on....


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Jun 18, 2006)

I know Im new here and probably shouldn't be giving any advice yet, BUT, sounds to me like you may just have a light leak somewhere. That is a big factor in slow grow rates. Anyone else agree?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 19, 2006)

yes I agree, I have put my poor plants through all sorts of hell with never any serios problems. The one thing I am "religious" about.....is their lights. Even when my timer screwed up, I set my alarm and took care of the lights by hand for a week. I won't even open the door out there at night to go in flicking my Bic. Good Luck


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*Whats up bigbudz. Any updates on the ladies and the bud progress. Just curious how they are doing.  *


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know what's going on with them. The buds are still small but are a little bigger than a few days ago. I'm guessin the light leak explanation was correct, and have fixed that, hoping that they will take off here soon and be big bushes full of buds! They're gettin more and more little buds on em all over the place, so if they actually start getting bigger, I'm expecting a nice yield from them. Almost 5 weeks into flowering now, but with the light leak it's kinda like being at a week into flowering. My tallest Ice plant is at 49 inches tall, and my other two are around 42-43 inches tall. Here's a pic of my two biggest plants... Keep ur fingers crossed for me that the buds start bloomin like crazy!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

*Whats up bigbudz. I hope that the ladies pack on some bud for you after fixing the light leaks. I guess the only thing we can do is wait and see. Here some GREEN MOJO for ya.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bigbudz, I dealt with lighting issues during both my grows and once they were dealt with,everything ended up no worse for wear  . grow on mama!


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks GDG!!! I've got my light leak completely sealed up, there's absolutely no light creepin through anywhere now. Now it's a waiting game... but well worth it


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 23, 2006)

I can already tell a huge change in the buds!!! Only been two days, but that's definitely what my problem was.... Thanks so much Sofa... you're a lifesaver!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2006)

*Whats up bigbudz. Any updated pics of the ladies? Just curious as to how they are looking. Hope they are doing great. *


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 26, 2006)

Well... my girls are recovering nicely from the light leak... Now that it's all sealed up and there's absolutely NO light hitting during their dark time... The buds are bloomin like crazy! I'm starting to see white on em now too. So I figure I just gotta wait it out and give them probably 6 or 7 more weeks to flower.... Here's a couple pics... My tallest plant is at 54 inches and the other 2 are at 48 inches... I'm runnin outta room to raise my light...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 27, 2006)

*Looking good bigbudz. I see they are trying to put on some weight. In a few weeks they won't even look the same. By then you should have some nice little buds on those ladies. *


----------



## jeremy1992 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey bigbudz. they is sum beauties you got going there. ya my friend had the same problem with the tellness of his plants and not having anywhere to put his lights. he was gonna risk moving em into his garage but instead he cut out his closet roof. i hope you dont have to do something as bad as that. anyways keep up the AWESOME work. hope ya get sum nice sized buds.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 28, 2006)

I need to change the water in my resivior, but my plants are so tall now that i'm afraid to take the lid completely off to dump out the old water... I don't wanna take a chance on breaking any of them. Any ideas on what I should do?? I'd really like to get this done tonight if anyone can help me with some suggestions!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 29, 2006)

i have a smal res. system and the way i flush it is i put a long hose on the end of the pump that oxygenates your water, just run that hose to a huge bucket or tub and balance the ph of your new water and use the pump to pump your new water back in.  (put the pump in a bucket and dump the water you want in your res in the bucket and the pump will pump it wherever you put the hose,back in your res.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wanted to give a little update... The clones that I took a few weeks ago are starting to reveg nicely. I can see new growth coming in. My white widow and misc. seeds that i germinated are growing nicely. By the time I finish flowering my Ice girls, these will be ready for flowering. Learning from my mistakes... one at a time. Thanks for everyone who has helped so far... I do appreciate it very much, couldn't have got this far without you!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome Bigbudz!  When is your projected harvest date? I figure we're pretty close.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 1, 2006)

Well with the lil set back i had with the light leak... I'm expecting to flower for at least another 6 weeks... so that would put me at right around the first or second week of August... I have buds popping up everywhere!!!!! I'm amazed at how much they grow over night.... This waiting is gonna kill me. I'll post some new pics tonight, and you'll actually be able to see the buds!! Until then... happy growing to everyone


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 3, 2006)

Not much to show as of  yet, buds are still kinda on the small side, so the pics I take come out fuzzy. But they're still making a lot of progress, the buds are now everywhere. Plants are at 60, 56, and 55 inches in height. I think the upwards growing has finally stopped. Here's a recent pic of em, they're huge. Hope to have more exciting updates soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

*Your ladies are looking great bigbudz. How are the buds doing? Can you see any dramatic changes since you fixed the light leaks?  *


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes I can tell a dramatic change in my buds. Before I found the light leak they were hardly visable and had no hairs coming out of them. Now, you can see them everywhere and there's a LOT of white hairs on everyone of them. Hopefully in the next couple weeks, I can get some good pics to put on here. I did however successfully clone my Ice plants! They all have roots and are gettin new growth. I was a little worried that they wouldn't go back into veg right, since I cloned them so late into my flowering. I'm going to have to start a new grow journal here soon for my clones, and my white widow and the mystery strain I've started growing.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

ill be waiting on that journal

Happy Growings!!!


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 8, 2006)

YAY for hairy white buds!!! They are doing SO much better now. I have the ph perfect... the light is as far from the plants as I can put it. Nutes are workin wonderfully! This grow has taught me so much about growing, I've learned so much from so many people. The knowledge from the people on here is amazing. Things are good... Here are a few bud pics from tonight, you can actually see em this time!


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 10, 2006)

Things are still goin good. I think they've finally stopped growing in the upwards directions. These are huge. I'm not sure why these plants got so tall... but they did. The average size of an indoor grown Ice plant is 100 cm around 30 some inches. They are TWICE that size. My tallest plant is at 67 inches and my other two are at 59 and 62.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 13, 2006)

This journal is now done I will no longer be doing anymore entries into this journal or any other journal for that matter. I feel that unless you're on this forum 24/7 and can post 100 entries a day... then you're not regarded as someone "important" by the other members. I've had to practically beg for help with some of my troubles I've had along the way. Good luck with your grows everyone. This is my last post.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 13, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> This journal is now done I will no longer be doing anymore entries into this journal or any other journal for that matter. I feel that unless you're on this forum 24/7 and can post 100 entries a day... then you're not regarded as someone "important" by the other members. I've had to practically beg for help with some of my troubles I've had along the way. Good luck with your grows everyone. This is my last post.


*bigbudz i'm not sure why you feel this way but there are not many members on here that have the knowledge to help with everything.  Most of the members that do have the knowledge have other jobs and cant get to every post and sometimes miss them. Trust me we regard everyone on this forum as important including yourself. I hope that you have second thoughts and don't leave the forum. Also the reason for your plants being so tall could be related to the long veg period because of your light leak. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 13, 2006)

*bigbudz, what's going on with this? I haven't seen anyone ignoring you. I sure never ignored you. I may have not seen your post now and again, but I would never ignore any of the members. If you ever have a problem you can't resolve, you PM me and I'll personally walk you through a fix.*

*I do have medical problems that make me be off the site for a few days at a time, but not very often.*

*I hope you were just in a bad mood or something when you wrote that. I get that way sometimes too. *

*Stick around and enjoy the group! We HATE losing good people and you seem to be one of the best!*


----------



## Witness (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that you feel this way.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 14, 2006)

Perhaps you're right, I was a bit grouchy the other day Stoney... My apologies to all, I'm sticking around, but will keep on the quiet side of things... Don't need to make an ass out of myself AGAIN!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 15, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Perhaps you're right, I was a bit grouchy the other day Stoney... My apologies to all, I'm sticking around, but will keep on the quiet side of things... Don't need to make an ass out of myself AGAIN!


*It's all good bigbudz.   How are the ladies doing?  *


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 15, 2006)

Well 2 of them are doing great, the other not so great. The two shorter ones are full of buds that are getting bigger and bigger every day. The tallest one however isn't getting buds like the other two. The preflowers are there, the white hairs are there, just no buds. Not exactly sure what's going on with it. I'll post some pics later tonight when my lights come back on.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 15, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Perhaps you're right, I was a bit grouchy the other day Stoney... My apologies to all, I'm sticking around, but will keep on the quiet side of things... Don't need to make an ass out of myself AGAIN!


I glad your sticking around with us bigbudz. Hey, you've never made an ass out of yourself here! No such thing! You are a participator! You post questions and tell us about your grow. That's what we're all here for. I haven't learned a lot of things in the world and when I ask questions about them, sometimes my questions seem really uninformed to a person who really knows the subject. Uninformed is good! Up is the way of travel from there, and up is always good!

Your one plant not flowering is curious. Do the preflowers on that one have a base that sits right on the surface of the branch or "V", or does it sit on a small "stalk" looking thing like a little bulb on a stand? You might want to use a magnifying glass. It makes my eyes hurt to strain looking at individual flowers.

Let me know what the flower shape look like, ok?


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 15, 2006)

Actually I have some of both Stoney. Some sit right on the surface of the "V" and some have stalks. I took a couple pics so I can show you the difference between my plants. Let me know what you think. I'm considering just getting rid of it. The first two pics are of my plants that are budding. The last two are of the one that's not.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 15, 2006)

You'll have to get that lense a lot closer than that for me to see them. Some of these youngsters on here might be able to tell from those pics tho. Bro Grunt showed me a way to hold it so the lens is almost touching and then back out just a tad. If you brace the camera on a book or a shelf or something, it makes it better too. Unless you have one of those fancy high speed cameras. Try to get me a real good super close up of the same flowers.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 18, 2006)

Well my other Ice plant finally started budding. I can now see the buds with the white hairs coming out of them The other two are doing so awesomely! I do have a question tho, as this is my first grow that I've gotten this far into flowering... I'm not sure about bud quanity on a plant. How many buds (round bout) are usually on a plant? What's the most anyone has ever had on a single plant??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Well my other Ice plant finally started budding. I can now see the buds with the white hairs coming out of them The other two are doing so awesomely! I do have a question tho, as this is my first grow that I've gotten this far into flowering... I'm not sure about bud quanity on a plant. How many buds (round bout) are usually on a plant? What's the most anyone has ever had on a single plant??


*It's hard to say how many buds you should have on your plant bigbudz. You should have buds on your tops and side branches for sure. As tall as your plants are you should have quite a few bud sites IMO.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

good to hear your moving along nicely bigbudz


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 21, 2006)

http://amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/shop.php?id=v1091129057123099203212182&product_id=328&action=show_product&curr=49

you can get ice here. i ordered some seeds off of this site nad i recieved them  - - - it took about 2 weeks but i got them...they even through in 10 free seeds of mixed strains.  they put 10 seeds of the strain you order in a seperate labeled bag from the 10 free seesd so there is no confusion.  i live in the US so..if they can make it into the US they can make it anywhere. i'd go with them good luck man


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks Ross, but I am already growing Ice plants. I'm almost done with the grow Things are getting better on a daily basis, buds are gettin nice and big. White hairs are all over the place. All 3 plants are now full of buds, which i'm hoping to start harvesting some of them in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> buds are gettin nice and big. White hairs are all over the place. All 3 plants are now full of buds, which i'm hoping to start harvesting some of them in about 2 weeks or so.


Damn bigbudz, that sounds really good! A flowering grow is so beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 22, 2006)

good to hear man yeah i just started my grow TODAY in fact my seeds just germed lastnight/today and i just put them in pots about 15 minutes ago.


----------

